# Paphiopedilum armeniacum (group photo)



## JPMC (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the first time all 3 of my armeniacums have bloomed together. The one on the left is blooming for me for the first time since I got it 6 years ago. It was a free-bee from a vendor at an orchid show and when I got it all of its leaves had rotted away in shipping (I guess that's why it was free), but the roots were alive. I put it in basket culture like the others and it now has about 30 growths and its first flower. I think that it was worth the wait (single flower image). I'm sorry about the picture quality, but I can't move them from the growing area because of their size.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Spaph (Mar 16, 2012)

What great growing and what a spectacular flower display! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2012)

Armeniacum FRENZY!!!!!!

Way to go:clap::clap:

I think this growing is worthy of Slipper Hall of Fame


----------



## eggshells (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes! Please restrain that thing! /envy


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Amazing plants!


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2012)

What can you even say to that? Amazing work.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 16, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome! Can you give us some details on your basket culture method? I have an armeniacum seedling in need of better culture.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2012)

What are you going to do when they outgrow their pots? oke:

WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool! I have some armeniacums and some Armeni Whites I'm trying in your basket method. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Mar 17, 2012)

That's just ridiculous!! Great Work!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2012)

gnathaniel said:


> Holy crap that's awesome! Can you give us some details on your basket culture method? I have an armeniacum seedling in need of better culture.



Sure. The baskets are standard heavy-gauge wire baskets you can get from a garden center. These are about 1 foot in diameter and half as deep. I line the basket with long-fibered sphagnum moss and then fill the center with standard Paph. mix (fir bark, perlite, charcoal). The mix rots and falls out of the bottom over time and I just keep top dressing to make up the difference. I grow them in "cattleya" light (1/2 day of full sun equivalent). The temps. are about 80F in the day and 70F at night in the summer and 10F cooler in the winter. I water daily in the summer and about every other day in winter (NEVER let them dry out there is no need for a dry winter rest). I fertilize weakly weekly with urea-free fertilized at 125-150 ppm.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> What are you going to do when they outgrow their pots? oke:
> 
> WOW!



I don't know. The middle basket has been together for about 10 years and the basket is a mass of roots with very little potting mix left. I suppose I would divide and replant when pushed.


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2012)

I seem to recall from a previous post on these plants that you also top dress occasionally with lime or limestone?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel inadequate!!!
Fantastic! :drool::drool:


Rick said:


> Armeniacum FRENZY!!!!!!
> Way to go:clap::clap:
> I think this growing is worthy of Slipper Hall of Fame


I 2nd that!


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> I seem to recall from a previous post on these plants that you also top dress occasionally with lime or limestone?



At one time I added lime quarterly, but now with pellitized limestone, I add it one per year. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info, J! I'll try putting mine in a basket and giving it more light.


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2012)

i also agree with Rick...if this forum ever goes with the hall of fame idea (I'm on the fence on that one myself), this growing would definitely be a candidate.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2012)

Poor JP I can only *WISH* I had your problem of "not being able to move" for a better photo! HaHaHa! Damn! Those are just super awsome plants! 

What about micranthum? Do you grow it the same way?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy cow! What a trio! :clap:


----------



## abax (Mar 19, 2012)

Magnificent specimen plants....WOW!


----------



## Dido (Mar 19, 2012)

I always like your photos on your plants, 
started a trial by myself with your methode. 

my aremeniacum is not doing so well in it, by my nearly dead micranthum 
starts to grow with stalones,


----------



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2012)

Dido said:


> I always like your photos on your plants,
> started a trial by myself with your methode.
> 
> my aremeniacum is not doing so well in it, by my nearly dead micranthum
> starts to grow with stalones,



I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder what your temperatures are? This plant seems to like it relatively warm, constantly moist and lots of light.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 19, 2012)

It is just gorgeous and inspiring!
I want to try this method for one of my armeniacums(The one that just blasted a bud recently, so it is probably OK to re-pot now) and have couple questions if you don't mind answering them. 
Our garden center sells these baskets pre-lined with something like coconut fiber, do you think I should throw it away to replace with sphag, or coconut fiber would work just the same?
My plant is quite small, just one growth with three new small starting leads, would it be OK in such large basket?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Dido (Mar 19, 2012)

My temps are Ok, 
Maybe I should give more light. 

I have in another one one delenatii sitting, it is double the size then another one from the smae flask. And both are only one growth, but the sized is really big. So we will see. 

At least my micranthum are going to do well in it. 

By the way, I have the same basket as you orchideya, with the coconut in and filled it up with bark.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 19, 2012)

I stand in awe!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 19, 2012)

JPMC said:


> Sure. The baskets are standard heavy-gauge wire baskets you can get from a garden center. These are about 1 foot in diameter and half as deep. I line the basket with long-fibered sphagnum moss and then fill the center with standard Paph. mix (fir bark, perlite, charcoal). The mix rots and falls out of the bottom over time and I just keep top dressing to make up the difference. I grow them in "cattleya" light (1/2 day of full sun equivalent). The temps. are about 80F in the day and 70F at night in the summer and 10F cooler in the winter. I water daily in the summer and about every other day in winter (NEVER let them dry out there is no need for a dry winter rest). I fertilize weakly weekly with urea-free fertilized at 125-150 ppm.



I though both armeniacum needs much cooler winter temperature than 60F and winter dry rest. I guess there is hope for me after all


----------



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2012)

orchideya said:


> It is just gorgeous and inspiring!
> I want to try this method for one of my armeniacums(The one that just blasted a bud recently, so it is probably OK to re-pot now) and have couple questions if you don't mind answering them.
> Our garden center sells these baskets pre-lined with something like coconut fiber, do you think I should throw it away to replace with sphag, or coconut fiber would work just the same?
> My plant is quite small, just one growth with three new small starting leads, would it be OK in such large basket?
> Thank you very much.



I always removed the coconut liner from mine. It may work if left intact, but I wanted the stolons to have no obstruction. 

All of mine were put in the baskets when only one growth in size. They will fill it quickly.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

JPMC said:


> All of mine were put in the baskets when only one growth in size.


!!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 19, 2012)

JPMC said:


> I always removed the coconut liner from mine. It may work if left intact, but I wanted the stolons to have no obstruction.
> 
> All of mine were put in the baskets when only one growth in size. They will fill it quickly.



Great, thanks!
Would this method work for micranthum too? considering it's stolon growing habits.
Thanks again.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Great, thanks!
> Would this method work for micranthum too? considering it's stolon growing habits.
> Thanks again.



I believe that some people have had success with it, but I have not.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. I might give it a try.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow! and I was happy with one flower on my plant....


----------



## emydura (Mar 19, 2012)

Justin said:


> i also agree with Rick...if this forum ever goes with the hall of fame idea (I'm on the fence on that one myself), this growing would definitely be a candidate.



It is more than a candidate. It is an automatic entry.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 19, 2012)

What a nice display!


----------



## Tibo74 (Mar 19, 2012)

amazing, i wish ill be able to have armeniacum as big as these ones... in many years


----------



## Paul (Mar 20, 2012)

impressive, massive plants!! well done !!


----------



## Howzat (Mar 20, 2012)

Armeniacum galore!!!!!!Incredible!!!!!
This is magnificent, never seen like this before. Single growth to filling up the basket in 6 years???? Thanks for sharing the culture. I will certainly give more light to my armeniacums.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 21, 2012)

Amazing. Great job growing those.


----------



## Clark (Mar 21, 2012)

Just sneezed myself.
Nice!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 23, 2012)

JPMC, How do you lay the sphagnum moss without them falling down?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 24, 2012)

eggshells said:


> JPMC, How do you lay the sphagnum moss without them falling down?



I use the long-fibered type and it stays in place pretty well. Once I put the growing medium (fir bark, perlite and charcoal) in the middle, the weight of it holds the moss to the side of the basket.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks you so much. I'm on my wits end trying to figure that out!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 24, 2012)

What hell do you do with these "poor" armeniacums....by the way: last time I saw your picture you had only one basket giant armeniacum....and now as I may have triple vision...????


----------



## chrismende (Aug 21, 2012)

I just reread this wonderful thread! JPMC you are now a legend, if not a full fledged Hall of Famer! The armeni Guru to all of us! Such a guy!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 22, 2012)

This is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## petro (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm late to the party on this one. All I can say is WOW.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, Great blooming!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 24, 2012)

How have you not taken these to judging yet? The flower quality is great. I am sure even the smallest basket could get a CCM and the largest basket well............no question.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked up a few Paph. armeniacum ('#212' x '#210'). Thank you, Doug. I decided to run a basket for these and not mess with any moss or coconut fiber lining. I'm excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 25, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## JPMC (Aug 28, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> How have you not taken these to judging yet? The flower quality is great. I am sure even the smallest basket could get a CCM and the largest basket well............no question.



The plants are hard enough to move from one place in the growing room to another. To travel to a show would be a level of difficulty that I have yet to attempt. Because the plants are growing from all directions, you can't ever set them down without breaking a growth or two (I tried a tripod design that I thought would get around the problem but it didn't work either). Also, when in full bloom the plants are about 4-5 feet in diameter. I think I would have to rent a moving van to transport them while keeping them permanently suspended.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2012)

You could make a metal or wood box frame to fit in the back seat of a car and suspend it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 28, 2012)

I would rent the moving van just to see the look on the judges face. It would be worth it. You know you would walk away with something.


----------

